# Sensor de peso y su respectivo comportamiento



## Omar Arnaldo (May 3, 2009)

Hola me llamo Omar y estudio ingenieria de sistemas; vengo por aca a pedir un poco de ayuda para lo siguiente : en la universidad ahi una deshidratadora de frutas, solo esta el "coco" o "carcaza", un ventilador y una resistencia, estas estan abajo, el cual general el calor para la deshidratacion, en donde entro yo......me toca hacer un programa el cual muestre en la Pc el comportamiento o variacion del peso que va sufriendo en el proceso, para esto he pensado en utilizar un sensor de peso, un microcontrolador o PIC, el cual me capture ese dato y lo pueda ver en el PC. Por favor espero que me ayuden, la verdad es que toy un poco contento y asustado a la vez por que no habia echo algo de esta gama ...tons por favor te pido que me ayuden para la realizacion de este proyecto, bueno muchas gracias, y espero pronta respuesta. Si tienen información de materiales, circuitos, el codigo, ect. Pido porfavor que me la den, y que me ayuden con la realizacion de este proyecto. Muchas gracias a toda la comunidad. 

Att: Omar.


----------



## tecnogirl (May 19, 2009)

Omar Arnaldo: Creo que vas encaminado. La forma elemental de hacer el trabajo seria pesar periodicamente la carcasa con el material que estas deshidratando. Haces una tabla de Tiempo vs Peso y vas obteniendo la curva de deshidratacion. Ahora la manera sofisticada, empleando un PC y el sensor. Cual sensor "de peso" vas a usar ?. Cuanto material (Kg) vas a usar ?. Cuanto tiempo estimas que se tarda el proceso (ej. 1,.. 10 horas ?). Saludos.


----------



## Jose2222 (May 19, 2009)

Omar Arnaldo: Es la primera vez que escribo a un foro de eléctronica y te comento lo siguiente.

Los censores de peso que tu mencionas son -celdas de carga- . Conectarlas a un microcontrolador no es imposible pero se requiere de muchas etapas y mas algoritmos de conversión de milivoltaje a datos digitales. 

Te recomiendo que si es posible utilices una bascula(balanza) electronica que tenga comunicación serial, generalmente estas basculas tienen comunicación bidireccional y le puedes solicitar el peso en el momento que tu lo desees o bien se pueden configurar de tal manera que el peso sea enviado por el puerto serial de manera continua.

Con esto puedes capturar el peso y finalmente hacer con el lo que mas te convenga.

Suerte.


----------



## cesartm (May 19, 2009)

Consigue un horno de microondas que ya no quieras pero que funcione y una balanza analitica que dice Jose2222, bajo el horno haz un pequeno hoyo, consigue o elabora algo como una "I" de plastico que te servira como base para tu muestra, fijala a la base de la bascula y tara ese peso para que quede en ceros, coloca el horno sobre tu balanza introduciendo tu base de plastico coloca tu muestra y deshidratala.

Mi anterior trabajo teniamos un aparato como este para checar la humedad de los alimentos que tenia su propio display, basicamente como lo describi pero un poco mas rustico.


----------



## tecnogirl (May 20, 2009)

cesartm: El uso del microondas y la balanza sin duda funciona pero yo me la pensaria dos veces antes de hacerlo porque al perforar el cuerpo del horno estas abriendole paso a las microondas al exterior. En mi opinion esto es muy peligroso para ti y los que esten cerca del horno modificado. Que uno no vea las microondas o que no sienta su presencia producen una falsa sensacion de confianza que te puede resultar mortal !. Saludos


----------



## Jose2222 (May 20, 2009)

Omar Arnoldo: Según comentas una resistencia genera el calor necesario para la  deshidratacion. Si es posible instala en la parte inferior la bascula colocando aisladores de temperatura (asbesto) o cualquier otro material para evitar que se caliente tu sensor de peso,  pones a zero (no cero) la bascula para que toda la estructura de tu sistema forme parte de la misma. 

Un problema que se puede presentar es que la presicion  no sea adecuada porque no sabemos cuanto pesa en conjunto toda tu estructura.

Para que te des una idea podrías obtener para una bascula con capacidad de 30 Kg una división mínima de 5gr.

División mínima = capacidad de la celda de carga/ 5000

DM= 30Kg/5000 = 0.006 kg = 6gr.

Parece que hay un error pero las basculas solo tienen representación 0.001,0.002,0.005
y el mas próximo es  5gr.

Es importante que respondas a nuestras observaciones por que tal parece que la discusión solo se ha dado entre los que comentan.

Suerte.


----------



## tecnogirl (May 23, 2009)

Jose2222: Mientras Omar Arnoldo se reporta, parece que lo mejor si es usar la celda de carga como sensor de peso como dijiste desde un comienzo. Tienes los detalles de cómo se haria ?. Saludos


----------



## Omar Arnaldo (May 24, 2009)

Sorry la verdad es que he estado pendiente, la verdad fue que duro mucho en que respondieran  y en este tiempo he estado consultando un poco, y tecnogirl el peso maximo seran de unas 3 libras y pues lo que pese la parrilla donde se pone las frutas pesa mas o menos un kilo no la he pesado pero si la coji y es pesadita....y la verdad he estado buscando mucho sobre el sensor y or ahi vi un tal Flexiforce....no se que me recomienden ud's para este proyecto, la verdad es que les agradezco mucho sus respuesta y disculpen por no responder . Gracias por las respuestas y espero inquietudes ^^ y el micro aun sigo por ahi en la busquedad y con la colaboracion de ud's espero pronto sacar este proyecto. Gracias....respecto a los sensores de basculas no los conozco  no se como se llaman y no se si me serviran ya que esto va adentro de una especie de barril mas o menos...como una parrilla....gracias


----------



## snowboard (May 24, 2009)

Hola a todos.
Me parece que la opción de celda es un muy buena opción, Omar debe tener claro la diferencia de peso "estimada" que va a tener y todas las taras, con esto puede escojer la celda apropiada y conciderar algunos cuidados como la instalación de la celda (en una de esas la obra civil sale mas cara que la celda).
Sobre el horno microondas creo que se puede dar otra mirada, si es cierto que si se perfora es un punto de fuga de las microondas y es muy peligroso...¿y si meto todo dentro de una jaula de Faraday?.

Saludos


----------



## Jose2222 (May 25, 2009)

tecnogirl: Al parecer nuestro amigo Omar menciona algo sobre Flexiforce, la verdad no tengo información acerca de tal sensor pongo a disposición de ustedes una tesis escrita por un estudiante de Colombia espero les sea de utilidad.

De modo personal encuentro bastantes deficiencia en el desarrollo de su sistema de pesaje, ya que la presición que tal sistema da es casi una tercera parte de la capacidad de lo que Omar necesita. 

En esta tesis se muetra al menos las etapas que se necesitan para desarrollar un sistema de pesaje con microcontrolador.

Suerte con tu proyecto Omar.

Por utimo si tienen otros proyectos me gustaria los compartan conmigo.


----------



## cesartm (May 25, 2009)

Omar Arnaldo dijo:
			
		

> la verdad he estado buscando mucho sobre el sensor y or ahi vi un tal Flexiforce....



De casualidad este tal Flexiforce no es lo mismo que conosco como "Muscle Wire", que al aplicarse un cierto voltaje se contrae?

Si es asi no se como usarlo en tu proyecto Omar.


----------



## Omar Arnaldo (May 25, 2009)

cesartm no creo, porque en todo lo que he leido nunca escuche ese nombre, y ademas el no se contrae. Mira del sensor que habl es este http://robots-argentina.com.ar/Sensores_FlexiForce.htm. Bueno espero que sigan ayudando, ya que el tiempo se me acorta y aun no he avanzado mucho  porfavor si tienen ya algo echo de lo que voy a realizar se los agradeceria. Muchas gracias. Y snowboard tmabien muchas gracias por esar tan presente. Y Jose2222 voy a leer lo que me enviastes. Gracias por su colaboracion. Espero sigamos asi


----------



## cesartm (May 25, 2009)

Ooh, es lo que el amigo Hemp, no da el link, ya lo tengo aqui, https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about32658.html


----------



## tecnogirl (May 26, 2009)

Omar Arnaldo: Que temperatura maxima alcanza el aire que inyecta el ventilador en el deshidratador ?
lo pregunto porque con los ultimos datos que posteaste, estoy considerando la alternativa de colocar la bascula electronica dentro del deshidratador. Supongo que este aparato puede operar digamos hasta unos 40°C  (en las especificaciones del fabricante debe estar ese dato). Para saber la temperatura maxima podeis operar el deshidratador con un termometro en su interior y registrar las temperaturas. Saludos.


----------



## Omar Arnaldo (May 26, 2009)

Tecnogirl y Cesartm gracias por volver a aportar ....bueno pues tecnogirl te cuento que la temperatura no te la podria decir en estos momentos, pero yo creo que deben ser bien altas, ya que estamos hablando de deshidratacion, pero no tanta porque si no se quemaria el producto como lo dijo el decano. Y Bueno el punto es que no se como utilizaria una bascula, ya que como les digo es como un barril con una parrilla en donde va estar la fruta, y abajo ahi una resistencia con un ventialdor para generar el calor. Entonces no se si quepa la bascula, voy a ver mañana que tenga clases en la U si me le dejan tomar fotos al aparatejo ....bueno espero que me sigan ayudando para poder eralizar ete proyecto, ya que me estan acosando mucho y no quiero quedar mal....porfa y gracias por todo...y a todos los que me han aportado


----------



## tecnogirl (May 27, 2009)

en SENSOR DE PESO Y SU RESPECTIVO COMPORTAMIENTO

jose2222: Gracias por el documento que posteaste, esta muy bueno. Me pregunto si Omar Arnaldo tiene el conocimiento, el tiempo, los recursos y la necesidad para emprender la construccion de una bascula electronica completa ?. He encontrado otros documentos en internet (Google: homemade electronic scale) donde hay proyectos de construccion de basculas electronicas pero no se ven muy sencillos de hacer, se requiere experticia en electronica.

Omar Arnaldo: Consigue un termometro de mercurio de un rango de mas de 60°C y ponlo dentro del deshidratador en el lugar donde se pone el material a deshidratar. Enciende el ventilador y la resistencia de calefaccion. Vas anotando la temperatura cada 3 minutos. Cuando la temp se eleve y se mantenga a un valor alto, esa es la mayor que se alcanza y es la que te pregunto. Saludos


----------



## meknos (May 28, 2009)

En cuanto al sensado de peso tal ves te pueda servir galgas extensiometricas, revisa este vinculo ingresalo a google : *http://zone.ni.com/devzone/cda/tut/p/id/7372 * y mira si te sirve algo, alli ahi algo de unas tarjetas para la adquisicion de datos para PC.


----------



## snowboard (May 30, 2009)

¿Es necesario que tengas que seguir e proceso de deshidratación on-line?, en una de esas puedes sacar la fruta del deshidratador, a intervalos de tiempo, y pesarla en una pesa externa (la mayoría trae puerto serial), con esto la unica variable que alterarías sería el tiempo....y hasta por ahí no mas porque en lo que respecta a deshidratación las cosas no son muy rapidas.
Bueno y el deshidratador un calefactor (regulable), termometro y extractos (y si le quieres poner mas podrías medir humedad...pero eso es mas caro).
Te planteo esto porque sería mas facil de conseguir estos elementos "prestados" para hacer el experimento que comprar todo para hacerlo como lo hemos planteado mas arriba.

saludos


----------



## Omar Arnaldo (Ago 14, 2009)

Sorry a todos los que me estan ayudando snowboard, meknos, tecnogirl, cesartm, Jose2222 lo que pasa es que cuando sali a vacaciones me toco salir de viaje por la familia :/ pero ya estoy de vuelta con todas las energia y comenzando otro semestre ^^ gracias por sus comentarios en serio, todos los leos y los tengo muy en cuenta, ya que voy a realizar este proyecto como sea....bueno *tecnogirl* lo referente a que si tengo el tiempo, los recursos necesarios para enprender este poyecto...la verdad es que el tiempo lo tengo que sacar de un lado, los recursos los debe poner la universidad porque es para ellos y en cuanto a mi experticia en electronica la verdad es que es muy basica. Tecnogirl y la temperatura maxima que alcanza aun no me la ha dado el decano. *Snowboard* lo que dices es muy cierto, el procedimiento tiene que ser en tiempo real, mas o menos la deshidratacion dura unas 4 horas y me gustaria que me plantearas un poco mejor tu propusta...a todos los demas les agradezco mucho, he consultado mucho por internet y la verdad es que lo que pienso hacer no se encuentra mucho o nada  ...bueno espero que ya con esto estemos de nuevo al tanto para seguir participando, tengo 3 meses para hacer esto o 2 meses, porfavor cualquier idea me sirve, de antemano muchas gracias y disculpenmen por haberme ausentado tanto tiempo, ademas que tambien enferme un poco :/ ....bueno gracias y esperare con ancias sus aportes.


----------



## COSMICO (May 16, 2014)

Hola amigos.
Estoy tratando de medir peso de pequeños objetos para hacerme una gramera con
uno de estos flexibles,"Modelo A 201" pero tengo un problema.
Coloque tres objetos pequeños en diferentes partes de la zona sensora, la cual es un pequeño circulo, y las medidas son diferentes en cada punto de presión y se repiten de un objeto al otro.
Estas son las tablas que saque con un PIC leyendo el ADC.

Peso uno:
 248 > mínimo admisible 248-30 = 218 max 248 
9,4,1,7,21,19,18,4,2,14,3,11,8,12,9,30,22,14,10,30
;*********************

peso dos:
461 > mínimo admisible 461-73 = 388 max 461
58,27,19,73,36,12,25,17,30,17,4,1,10,23,7,12,37,39,10,4

;*****************************
peso tres:
61 > mínimo admisible 61-7 = 54 max 61
2,4,1,7,4,6,1,2,5,1,3,1,4,1,1,3,3,3,5,4

Como pueden ver la suma de los valores es diferente para los tres, pero como se que objeto es es que estoy pesando.
Estos son esferas o balines metálicos de diferentes tamaños y peso; tengo que diferenciar si es el grande el pequeño o el mediano. en un solo intento.


----------



## dmc (May 16, 2014)

Es necesario que la separación sea por peso? Si son esféricos y de tamaño más o menos regulares, creo, que podrías separarlos por medio de un tamiz mecánico, mucho más confiable y rápido.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 16, 2014)

Hola, la pregunta es: Que utilizas como transductor de masa?, que sistema mecánico implementas?, si subes una fotografía sería de mucha ayuda. Puede que haya un error en tu código de programa.


----------



## COSMICO (May 17, 2014)

Error de código no hay. los valores se tomaron con un voltimetro digital fluke
se paso el valor de voltaje a binario del adc, con voltaje de referencia 0-5 volts
y coinciden muy bien.
El flex, esta adherido a una base de acrílico bastante duro y firme.
Realice la misma prueba con dos monedas puestas de forma vertical y pasa lo mismo.


----------

